# Newbie help



## bennyboy (Oct 11, 2010)

Gday this is my first post on here found this awsome forum yesterday at work, lets say not much got done after that. I hope im posting in the right spot. I have been looking through threads on the mag mods and am very keen to do one but have a few general questions. My main requirement for the mod would be very good throw for 1 and then run time second followed buy some decent lumens. I would be using the light for pest control so a beam thats usable out to 300-350 meters somethiing putting out around the 400lumen mark would do?? Any suggestions and comments greatly recieved.


----------

